# Whats the difference between hairspray, gel and mousse



## hazel06 (Nov 28, 2010)

rite aid had buy one get one free so i got tresemme  heat tamer spray

hair spray , gel and mousse

but i dont know what to do with them lol

i never used hair products before just shampoo and conditoner

so i dont know what the diffrence of these products or how to use them .

please any info would help thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Nov 28, 2010)

They are all styling products, but they serve different purposes.

Hairspray, in my opinion, is only good to set your hair.

Mousse is usually used to add volume to your hair, it's easy to run through your hair. It can help hold curls too. It can have a strong or a light hold, always check the bottle.

Gel is used to hold a hairstyle securely, to smooth your hair, add some thickness.

No matter what product you use make sure it's made for your hair type, and that you don't use too much.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 28, 2010)

Gel and mousse is to use while your hair is still wet to style.  Their consistency pretty much says it all.  Gel is thick and goopy and used for to slick your hair like glue or get it to do things that your hair generally may not do naturally.  Mousse was intended for a lighter hold...airy and light and keep your natural hair...especially good for curly hair so it doesn't weight it down like gel will.  Hairspray is usually meant to keep it all together once you are done styling your hair.


----------



## PrettyDC (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I hardly ever use hair products either and I never know what to use when I need a little extra volume or to hold curls.


----------

